# HS928 Transmission disengage not working



## Jibbers (Jan 5, 2017)

Hi,


I've looked through the transmission sticky in this thread to try to identify potential source of the problem, but no luck.


My new-to-me HS928 (circa 2007) won't free-wheel. Even with the speed lever in neutral, and the hydrostatic disengage lever (under the machine) pushed over, I simply cannot move the machine. Push or pull. I'm a 6' 200lb guy with at least a couple of muscles to my name, so it's not a matter of it just being "tough to push". It just doesn't budge. Period. 


I when I move that little undercarriage lever back and forth, I see it pushing and pulling a rod into and out of the transmission case. It just doesn't do anything.


Can someone familiar with this machine suggest what I might try to get the thing working? I can just drive it in and out of my garage, but I'd rather it worked.


Thanks,


J


----------



## georgewny (Dec 31, 2016)

*Shop manual docs*

Hi Jibbers
I just scanned in several pages from the shop manual, it may give you a better understanding on what might be the issue.
I suspect it may have to do with the Neutral Valve Spool, which I suspect you located already.
I just Private Messaged you, if you respond back with your email I will send you the docs.
good luck!


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Seems like a gear in the reduction box may be seized or one of the drive shaft bearings.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

+ 1 on the possible binding/sticking gear or bearing..... on the side transmission or tracks shaft.


----------



## macutan (Dec 19, 2021)

georgewny said:


> *Shop manual docs*
> 
> Hi Jibbers
> I just scanned in several pages from the shop manual, it may give you a better understanding on what might be the issue.
> ...


Hi there, i am having the opposite issue. Machine was left in Disengage end of season and now it won't flip to Engage... Any guidance and/or wisdom will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

macutan said:


> Hi there, i am having the opposite issue. Machine was left in Disengage end of season and now it won't flip to Engage... Any guidance and/or wisdom will be greatly appreciated!


First thing I would check is eyeball the little shaft moving in and out of tranny while moving the engaged/released lever.
There is a little clip pin that may have fallen off from the lever to shaft. That happened to a machine I was working on last year. 

Are you saying the lever is frozen? I would take the belly plate off bottom ( with gas off and machine up on nose ) and get a better look at things. Maybe a slight tap may get it moving again.


----------



## macutan (Dec 19, 2021)

orangputeh said:


> First thing I would check is eyeball the little shaft moving in and out of tranny while moving the engaged/released lever.
> There is a little clip pin that may have fallen off from the lever to shaft. That happened to a machine I was working on last year.
> 
> Are you saying the lever is frozen? I would take the belly plate off bottom ( with gas off and machine up on nose ) and get a better look at things. Maybe a slight tap may get it moving again.


Thank you for this! Will give it a try. I should empty the tank of gas before I flip it, right?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

macutan said:


> Thank you for this! Will give it a try. I should empty the tank of gas before I flip it, right?


ya. most of it. unless your cap doesnt leak but some do.


----------



## macutan (Dec 19, 2021)

orangputeh said:


> ya. most of it. unless your cap doesnt leak but some do.


Done. So after a lot of fighting with the nuts securing the bottom plates i was able to get a better look at the mechanism that the lever actuates. See Video. Seems like that pin that comes out of the transmission? is stuck and won't move, so I remove that mechanism and as I was pulling the pin our of the end of it, the end of the pin snapped and broke (ugh). See pic below. 

That pin that comes out of the transmission i suspect is supposed to come in and out "engaging/disengaging" the treads, as it stands it is stuck, perhaps due to rust or other issues. What do you suggest I try next?

Thanks again for your guidance and patience with this newbie.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

geesus no wonder. left outside all the time?


----------



## macutan (Dec 19, 2021)

orangputeh said:


> geesus no wonder. left outside all the time?


I bought it from someone this past spring and it works when I loaded it into my truck... Was left inside my indoor garage since then and then, this weekend when I tried to start it it wouldn't...


----------



## macutan (Dec 19, 2021)

So what do you suggest I try next?


----------

